# Diagnosing a mainline stoppage



## HP plumber (Sep 4, 2013)

Has anyone figured out why on some mainline stoppages the toilet will fill up and almost overflow and some stoppages it will fill up the tub or shower? If the entire system is full why doesn't it always show up at the low point. Believe it or not I have been service plumbing and drain cleaning for 10 years plus I just can't figure this one out unless the tub branch won't allow solids back through it in certain cases I don't get it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

HP plumber said:


> Has anyone figured out why on some mainline stoppages the toilet will fill up and almost overflow and some stoppages it will fill up the tub or shower? If the entire system is full why doesn't it always show up at the low point. Believe it or not I have been service plumbing and drain cleaning for 10 years plus I just can't figure this one out *unless the tub branch won't allow solids back through it in certain cases* I don't get it.


Bingo!

The solids clogged the lowest branch so the next one gets it...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Most tub drains are already halfway clogged. I assume that is part of it. Homeowners tell me all the time "I tried plunging the toilet and that made it come up in the shower"


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Depends on how it's plumbed...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

What's really bad {or funny depending on how it's viewed} is when the scenario is a 2-story condo building, there is a main line stoppage but the people living on the 2nd floor are oblivious to it. So they keep flushing the terlets.....:laughing:....but the people living on the 1st floor are painfully aware of the stoppage.....:laughing:....or....


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> What's really bad {or funny depending on how it's viewed} is when the scenario is a 2-story condo building, there is a main line stoppage but the people living on the 2nd floor are oblivious to it. So they keep flushing the terlets.....:laughing:....but the people living on the 1st floor are painfully aware of the stoppage.....:laughing:....or....


How about a 25 story building with back to back bathrooms the entire way up? Everything backing up into the 1st floor apt. Real mess.


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

I had one like this just last week. The management company called and said tub wouldn't drain, apparently tenant didn't bother to mention/notice the toilet was almost up to the rim.. And neither did I, pulled out little Ridgid autospin and got 6 foot into the tub when it started spewing back black water! Blocked main...


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

4Aces Plumbing said:


> I had one like this just last week. The management company called and said tub wouldn't drain, apparently tenant didn't bother to mention/notice the toilet was almost up to the rim.. And neither did I, pulled out little Ridgid autospin and got 6 foot into the tub when it started spewing back black water! Blocked main...


That's funny,,, thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> What's really bad {or funny depending on how it's viewed} is when the scenario is a 2-story condo building, there is a main line stoppage but the people living on the 2nd floor are oblivious to it. So they keep flushing the terlets.....:laughing:....but the people living on the 1st floor are painfully aware of the stoppage.....:laughing:....or....


I had a call a while ago where my customer was the low house on a large clogged city sewer line. The finished basement apartment was already almost to the top of my boots as in walk slow and don't make waves and it was still coming in. I checked the meter it wasn't turning...

I told her call the city and tell them to get right out here...

Some bozo was on the line saying, "No Way would our line be clogged."

I tell her to give me the phone, "Listen Buddy... Here's the deal... It is indeed a clogged city sewer and I'm 100% certain of it... I've already discussed your liability with the customer, and I'd suggest you get out here ASAP..."

They came rather quickly and proceeded to get their jetter stuck in the line where a telephone pole had been sunk through the city sewer... :laughing:


----------

